# MacBook display problem



## emma3322 (Jan 6, 2012)

I opened my MacBook the other day and when I turned it on the display had gone all weird. It looks as though the display is cracked although it's not








The picture isn't my Mac but it looks similar. I've turned on and off, the obvious stuff, is there anything else I can try?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it looks like that, then the LCD is broken, even if you can't see it. It needs a new screen.


----------

